

How Hulu Scaled Serving 4 Billion Videos Using Redis - robdoherty2
http://blog.gopivotal.com/case-studies-2/case-study-how-hulu-scaled-serving-4-billion-videos-using-redis#

======
joshbaptiste
Great read, I'm somewhat surprised Hulu being owned by the mega corps
ABC,FOX,NBC etc.. would be using open source technology such as Python/Lua and
Mysql/Redis shards, for some reason I always think these corporations are
always pushing some huge J2EE/Oracle/.NET type of stack.

